# dryer woes...



## cisco10 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys, new to the forum but looks awesome.
My problem is as follows. Just moved into a new home (actually a 100 year old building) All Electrical has been recently updated however. I brought with me my washer dryer combination which runs off a 3 prong 220 cable and luckily there was already one installed. I tried plugging the dryer in and for some reason it seems like its not getting enough power. i ran a 2 wire tester at the outlet as well as at the terminals attached to the dryer and they both read 220. is it most likely something wrong with the dryer or could it be something with the wiring?? im no sure but i think they ran the 220 using !4 gauge wiring. even though it still reads 220 at the outlet could that be something that affects the dryer?? any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Why do you say it is not enough power?

too long to dry cloths?
motor spin slower than before?
or other indication?


----------



## cisco10 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Not a power issue*

OK well as recommended by the electrical side of this forum i switched out the wiring to the outlet from 14 gauge to 10 gauge. This didnt do anything though im glad i changed it because it could have posed a fire issue. Here is what this damn thing is doing:
Dryer only works when Washer is set to the on position, and only when it is in rinse setting, Washer only starts working when dryer is switched on and quits as soon as i release dryer on switch. I should note that this is a combination washer dryer with a 3 prong 220 connection. It is a newer kenmore but i do not know the model number and it is almost impossible to get behind it to tell. any help would be greatly appreciated. I at least want to know if it is something wrong with the unit or the power getting to it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Did it work properly where you lived before? Not real familiar with combo's. Stacked set? I have had a couple of them, but do not remember them having the regular dryer plug on them.


----------

